

Local iPhone 3G sues developers for "Gross Abuse" of SDK - rubymaverick
http://hacktonight.tumblr.com/post/47160691/local-iphone-3g-sues-developers-for-gross-abuse-of

======
rubymaverick
Yes, I wrote and submitted this. If that is "wrong" than feel free to bash.

~~~
MaysonL
It's somewhat appealing idiotic humor - I've seen and perpetrated worse
myself.

